# Fun Dog Show - Darley Park Derby - 25th April



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Companion, Fun Dog Show. Darley park Derby 10am - 4pm.
Take your dogs along and have some fun. 
Please pm me for contact details of the show organiser. Thank you.


----------



## FiFi Fashions (Jul 20, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> Companion, Fun Dog Show. Darley park Derby 10am - 4pm.
> Take your dogs along and have some fun.
> Please pm me for contact details of the show organiser. Thank you.


Hi,
I've sent you a PM,
kind regards,
Anthony


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone going to this event??
We could meet up and represent PetForums!


----------



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

I will be going to this


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

xNatashax said:


> I will be going to this


WoooHooo.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone else going to this event/show?
I went quite a few years back and really enjoyed it.
So did the dogs i had at the time.
If your going give me a shout we could meet up
at the park.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh that sounds good! what classes and stuff are there? entry fees? might bring Rose along


----------



## channyy1x (Mar 24, 2010)

Is there a website where u can find out more info such as costs,competitions times etc?


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

channyy1x said:


> Is there a website where u can find out more info such as costs,competitions times etc?


There is a contact number on the database of
the group FunDogShows. fundogshows : 'Fun' Dog Shows

This is nearly upon us, it's this weekend so who else
is going??


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

We're going with Misha and Paddy. We emailed them today and got this;

Hi Paul Thank you for enquiring about the Dog Show. 
It will be held at Darley Park in Derby on Sunday 25th April. 
The event will be near the tea rooms and hopefully will be signposted clearly.
Each class will be £1 to enter and all money will go towards 
Ashbourne Animal Welfare who will be there on the day also.
Registration will open at 10am with the 1st class commencing at 11am.
There are no exact times for when the following classes will start as we
won't know until the day how many people will be in each class. 
The order of classes will be the following:- 
Pedigree:-
1) Any Variety Puppy (6-12 months)
2) Any Variety Sporting
3) Any Variety Non-Sporting
4) Any Variety Open 
*additional rosettes will be awarded to Best in 
Show, Reserve Best in Show and Best Puppy in Show 
Novelty:-
5) Prettiest Bitch
6) Most Handsome Dog
7) Best Child Handler (6-11yrs)
8) Best Child Handler (12-16yrs)
9) Shiniest Coat
10) Best Rescue Dog
11) Dog that looks most like their owner
12) Waggiest Tail
13) Scruffiest Dog
14) Fancy Dress
15) Cutest
16) Saddest Face
17) Dog the judge would most like to take home
18) Best Veteran 7yrs+ 
*additional rosette will be awarded to the Best Veteran.
There will be a barbeque, face painting and more. 
We are hoping that it isa fun and exciting day.
Has this answered everything you'd like to know. 
Feel free to ask anythingelse that I may not have covered.Kind Regards Laura

I believe the first class is at 10 am.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going to bring the foster girl.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you for that info SteveyP
Much appreciated.


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

S'ok. It came in a nice neat list but went all wrong when I copied it on here.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

SteveyP said:


> We're going with Misha and Paddy. We emailed them today and got this;
> 
> Hi Paul Thank you for enquiring about the Dog Show.
> It will be held at Darley Park in Derby on Sunday 25th April.
> ...


Sorted, it makes a lot more sense now. 



SteveyP said:


> S'ok. It came in a nice neat list but went all wrong when I copied it on here.


I sorted it for you i hope you don't mind. 

Anyone going look out for a large lady with red hair
and 2 Labradors 1 black 1 golden. Just come up and 
introduce yourself. 

Channyyx1 i will ask hubby if he doesn't mind
having 2 more car sharing if your in need of a lift?? 

I'm betting my 8 month old Labrador Leo,
will win waggiest tail, his whole back end goes
when he's wagging his tail lol :lol:


----------



## Handyandy1971 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hiya,
Yup, We'll be attending, should be a good day. Don't forget your poop bags...lol:thumbup:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Handyandy1971 said:


> Hiya,
> Yup, We'll be attending, should be a good day. Don't forget your poop bags...lol:thumbup:


Look forward to seeing you there, 

When out with the dogs i always carry
a back pack which contains, a dog water bottle plus
drinking well, spare ball, and tons of poop bags. 
oh and a bottle of pop for hubby and i.
Lets hope the weather stays like it is today. 

This is a nice day out for anyone not just dog owners.


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

Thankx Purrrfect!

Ill be taking these two http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/97081-misha-paddy-garden.html

I think we have a candidate for scruffiest there!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I'm going to bring the foster girl.


Cancel that she has just come into season


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

SteveyP said:


> Thankx Purrrfect!
> 
> Ill be taking these two http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/97081-misha-paddy-garden.html
> 
> I think we have a candidate for scruffiest there!


Yep deffinatly the scruffiest lol :lol:



hawksport said:


> Cancel that she has just come into season


Awww thats a shame. Why don't you pop along anyway
there's charity stalls etc.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> Yep deffinatly the scruffiest lol :lol:
> 
> Awww thats a shame. Why don't you pop along anyway
> there's charity stalls etc.


She has a bit of a separation issue so I can't realy leave her


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

hawksport said:


> She has a bit of a separation issue so I can't realy leave her


Awww bless her, it's a realy shame you can't make it.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it the one they have each year? If so I have been to some of them


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Is it the one they have each year? If so I have been to some of them


Yes it is, i can't believe it rained last night.
It's been lovely most of the week and the night
before the fun day it rains!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you have a good turn out?


----------



## taylored (Apr 23, 2012)

who do i cantact to see if i can become involved in the next event, i manage a few animal business in derby


----------

